# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  دانلود رایگان آزمونهای سراسری گاج

## Araz

*دانلود رایگان سوالات و پاسخ تشریحی آزمونهای سراسری گاج**سال تحصیلی 92 – 93
*
رشته های ریاضی و تجربی


چهار مرحله از هر رشته افزوده شد


*رشته تجربی

*
دانلود آزمون 4 بهمن 92 گاج تجربی با حجم 3.9 مگابایت
دانلود آزمون 29 آذر 92 گاج تجربی با حجم 3.62 مگابایت
دانلود آزمون 8 آذر 92 گاج تجربی با حجم 3.43 مگابایت
دانلود آزمون 17 آّبان 92 گاج تجربی با حجم 1.92 مگابایت

پسورد فایل فشرده : *www.konkur.in*
*

رشته ریاضی*

دانلود آزمون 4 بهمن 92 گاج ریاضی با حجم 3.4 مگابایت
دانلود آزمون 29 آذر 92 گاج ریاضی با حجم 3.3 مگابایت
دانلود آزمون 8 آذر 92 گاج ریاضی با حجم 3.1 مگابایت
دانلود آزمون 17 آّبان 92 گاج ریاضی با حجم 1.81 مگابایت

پسورد فایل فشرده : *www.konkur.in*

----------


## mdiba13

ممنونم عالیههه

----------


## mohammad1326

برای سوم ها رو ندارید؟؟؟

----------


## Arman_b100

اراز جامع هاشو میزاری؟؟؟؟

----------


## hamid3014

دمت گرم منتظرش بودم

----------


## Arezo0

ما هم که اصلا آدم نیستیم!!!:yahoo (19):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

*آپـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــ*

----------


## Lara27

تشکر  :Y (559):

----------


## yaghma

*لطفا اگه امکانش هست و مقدور بود از جامع ها بزارید.
بخاطر اینا هم ممنون*

----------

